# BU Housing Safety Supervisor



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Shift Supervisor, Office of Housing, Residence Safety (5185/J3017)
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:

Admin - Police and Public Safety
Admin - Residence Life and Housing

Posted:
10/30/2017

Type:
Full Time

Ensure effective and responsible supervision of the building security department, evening and weekend operations, and days in absence of manager. Directly responsible for full-time and student staff; assign work, supervise, and monitor performance. Take disciplinary action, in accordance with manager, as needed. Train staff and make hiring recommendations. Under direction of manager, responsible for staff training and for implementation of rules and regulations. Prepare, sign, and submit weekly department payroll. Organize and oversee security details and surveillance. Ability to respond to alarms and/or emergencies as deemed necessary.

High School Diploma or equivalent required, Bachelor's degree preferred; Strong communication, organizational, analytical, and time management skills. Demonstrated decision-making and supervisory abilities. Ability to work independently, to be resourceful, and to use tact within and outside an office environment with frequent interruption and reordering of priorities. Familiarity with Microsoft Word and Excel and one to three years of experience in a supervisory role. Experience supervising security staff is an advantage.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
http://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/submit.cfm?fuseaction=app.dspjob&jobid=301289


----------

